# Easter - How Will You Spend The Day?



## SifuPhil (Mar 27, 2013)

So, Easter is this coming Sunday - how will you be spending the day?

Me, I'm just working as usual - nothing special. Maybe I'll buy myself a bag of jelly beans, or a big pack of Peeps and spend the afternoon biting their heads off ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 27, 2013)

Nothing special here either.  Already stuffed my face with Cadbury Creme Eggs...they're really not that good, but I have to have a couple every year.   Clowns and Santa Claus used to scare me as a young kid, and if I saw you as the Easter Bunny, I'd would have needed therapy.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 27, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Nothing special here either.  Already stuffed my face with Cadbury Creme Eggs...they're really not that good, but I have to have a couple every year.



Well, like they say, chocolate is the reason for the season.

... they DO say that, don't they?



> Clowns and Santa Claus used to scare me as a young kid, and if I saw you as the Easter Bunny, I'd would have needed therapy.



Here comes Sifu Cottontail
Trippin' down the Terror Trail
Hippity-hoppity
Nightmare's on the way

Bringin' every girl and boy,
Whether they're Hasid or goy,
Things to make your Easter
Run away

He's got pinto beans for Tommy
Some cloned eggs for sister Sue
Venus Flytrap for your Mommy
And an Easter chainsaw too ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 27, 2013)

.........:lol:


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Look.......  We know you must be on something but the problem is we don't know what you are on....

I can guess too much chocolate but it is only a guess.....

going to be extremely quiet here over the week-end.. 
Especially since it is also Passover.....


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 27, 2013)

Steve said:


> Look.......  We know you must be on something but the problem is we don't know what you are on....
> 
> I can guess too much chocolate but it is only a guess.....
> 
> ...



LOL!

Hey, I'm just fulfilling my contractual obligations as Resident Nutcase. In _real_ life I sit in front of my fireplace with my pipe, wearing my velvet smoking jacket and reading "Wuthering Heights". 

(Photo to follow)


----------



## Ozarkgal (Mar 27, 2013)

Phil...I like the bunny wabbit much better than grouchy cat.....there's just something about those cute little cotton tails.

We don't do holidays much, so no big planning here.

 So far this Easter season I have resisted the great temptation of Russell Stover chocolate marshmallow eggs..I have an addiction to them and once I get started I could blow the whole food budget on them. I have been known to be waiting outside Walgreens on Monday morning after Easter to be the first one in to buy them all up at 1/2 price...Gawd...that's pathetic!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 27, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Phil...I like the bunny wabbit much better than grouchy cat.....there's just something about those cute little cotton tails.



Wait 'til the Fourth of July - you'll see all the inventive things I can do with sparklers!






Russel Stover candy is big here in PA ... well, ALL candy is big in PA, as well as 90% of the population.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Mar 27, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Wait 'til the Fourth of July - you'll see all the inventive things I can do with sparklers!



This I can't wait to see...it conjures up my imagination


----------



## Ozarkgal (Mar 27, 2013)

seabreeze said:


> clowns and santa claus used to scare me as a young kid, and if i saw you as the easter bunny, i'd would have needed therapy.


\

 lol...


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 27, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> This I can't wait to see...it conjures up my imagination



As well it should!

Last year it took three volunteer fire departments several hours to extinguish the blaze, the neighborhood was evacuated and the Conservation Society says that nothing will ever grow there again. 

... and THAT was just on my _body_ ...


----------



## Ozarkgal (Mar 27, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> As well it should!
> ... and THAT was just on my _body_ ...




 Wonder what the Buttologist would have to say about that? ...........


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 27, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Wonder what the Buttologist would have to say about that? ...........



Yep, I had that in mind when I was responding.  

They would find themselves confronted with a blank slate, a barren field and a heck of a job in front of them! Ever see a picture of those hairless cats? 






... that was me after "_The Great Inferno of '76_".


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 28, 2013)

Just got back from the Sear's portrait studio - I think they did a GREAT job!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 28, 2013)

A George Carlin look-alike there, lol!   Adorable little Sphynx! :love_heart:


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 28, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> A George Carlin look-alike there, lol!



Yeah, that seems to be the consensus - that's okay, I could do worse. 



> Adorable little Sphynx! :love_heart:



I guess ... I think I'd freak out if that little guy started rubbing against me!


----------



## Pricklypear (Mar 29, 2013)

I hope I'm doing nothing for Easter.   Have a gathering of friends and neighbors on Saturday afternoon.  I'll be cooking in the morning.  Sunday, I'm planning to do a lot of butt sitting.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Mar 29, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Just got back from the Sear's portrait studio - I think they did a GREAT job!
> 
> View attachment 399




 I think you just laid an egg.....I'd ask for my money back, you look like a cross between a playboy bunny and grumpy cat.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 29, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> I think you just laid an egg.....I'd ask for my money back, you look like a cross between a playboy bunny and grumpy cat.



Ask and you shall receive ...


----------



## pchinvegas (Mar 30, 2013)

I will enjoy the day, looks like my family is gong camping in the dry lake bed just outside Vegas. It's gonna be quiet and peaceful at the house, may take myself to dinner !


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 30, 2013)

pchinvegas said:


> I will enjoy the day, looks like my family is gong camping in the dry lake bed just outside Vegas. It's gonna be quiet and peaceful at the house, may take myself to dinner !



Hope you have a delightful day Pchinvegas, and thoroughly enjoy your "me" time! :love_heart:


----------



## HarryHippy (Apr 15, 2014)

We won't be doing anything special but I anticipate My Beloved guzzling the big Thornton's Chocolate Egg, containing some of her favourites, that I have bought for her as a surprise.


----------



## Davey Jones (Apr 15, 2014)

I use to eat jelly beans by the pound,trouble is today jelly beans are not the same tasting when we were kids.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 15, 2014)

Nobody bothers here, so it's just another day.  I'm trying to lose weight so I have to lay off the Jelly beans.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 15, 2014)

I don't need the added fat and calories either, but I usually buy some Cadbury Crème Eggs when they hit the stores.  Only jelly beans I like now are JellyBelly Sours, but rarely eat them.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 15, 2014)

When I was jumping off the cliff into the ocean for some pre-dawn waves, always said that was my Sunrise Service.  For Christians, Easter is more significant than Christmas so their churches should be filled to capacity.  For restaurateurs, brunch will be big business and for the candy companies it'll be sweet.  Bunny rabbits and new born chicks will be running for cover at the shelters.

For Me?  I'll continue to be my stick-in-the-mud boring self doing nothing unusual.  Perhaps catch something on the tube about the day.  "Passion of the Christ" was on television last week but it just seemed to concentrate on the brutality and I got tired of the blood and suffering.  (Please forgive me Lord.  I couldn't watch a crummy movie about you . . . )


----------



## CPA-Kim (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm still not sure what I'll be doing but I do celebrate the day as a Christian.


----------

